# Has anyone ever used this calcium ?



## txrepgirl (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi everyone. I just found this site on the calcium powder and I was wondering if anyone of you used this kind before. Thank you for your input. 

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.petsparade.co.uk/reptiles/supplements-cricket-foods/?p=4800" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.petsparade.co.uk/reptiles/su ... ds/?p=4800</a><!-- m -->


----------



## preston897 (Jun 6, 2010)

i have not used it but based on reading it it seems very similar to the zoo med calcium. and that is very good calcium


----------

